# Does Brilliant really suck?



## Pieck

This is a group of complaints about Brilliant!!!!!! 

:devil:

I have the Dvorak masterworks, and some of the Handel, but only after listening to Mendelssohn's chamber music on Brilliant I realized how much their recordings are class B.

Now I'm afraid to judge works by Brilliant recordings, because maybe it will be enough to ruin the piece.

Have you had problems yourself wuth Brilliant?
Brilliant is cheap...Buy cheap, buy twice!!!!!!!


----------



## Ravellian

I actually own two 100-CD box sets of Brilliant, one a set of symphonies and one a set of piano music. I, um, have a thing for box sets.

The symphonies box set includes complete symphonies series by about 20 or so composers. The Haydn series is excellent (Adam Fischer conducting), the Mozart series is pretty bad (Jaap ter Linden conducting), the Schubert series is very good (Hanover Band), the Tchaikovsky series is okay. So, a mixed bag overall, but a really excellent collection for those starting out.

The piano 100-CD box set is _really_ good in my opinion, and contains the complete piano works of Beethoven, Chopin, Schumann, Brahms, Mozart, Ravel, Debussy, and others. So far, the only recording I haven't enjoyed in this entire set has been a tame rendition of _Gaspard de la Nuit_.


----------



## Art Rock

I have the Alfven symphonies in a box - excellent quality all around. Same with Rachmaninoff songs. Check reviews before buying - as with the more expensive labels.


----------



## elgar's ghost

My main beef is with the lack of texts/translations for vocal works but at the end of the day you get what you pay for. The back of the Brilliant boxes usually states from whom the works are licensed so it's worth doing a a little preliminary homework as regards the quality/reputation/provenance of the performances therein. Particular favourites of mine are the Faure piano works (skimpy sleevenotes in Dutch only - some Brilliant releases are obviously imports), Barshai's Mahler 5 and 10 and the sets of chamber works by Faure, Grieg, Dvorak and Roussel.


----------



## science

The Tallis set is great!


----------



## Sid James

I have a few of their discs & have had no cause for complaint. I have particularly enjoyed their re-release of the Beethoven late string quarets played by the LaSalle Quartet, which was previously on DGG. It's a label I want to get more stuff from, they are pretty good, imo...


----------



## Comistra

I've also got the Dvořák box, and I think it's great. I have the older one (the only difference being that Zdenek Košler and the Slovak Philharmonic do symphonies 1-7 instead of Neeme Järvi and the Scottish National Orchestra), and it's very good. The tone poems/overtures are top-notch (and were commissioned by Brilliant); the rest, which they licensed, is almost uniformly good. My only quibble is that the concertos, recorded with the St. Louis Symphony Orchestra, have slightly subpar sound quality. Not terrible at all, but modern recordings sound better. The playing is good, though, and the rest of the recordings all sound fine.

In addition, I have Brilliant's collection of Smetana's Complete Orchestral Works, which they commissioned, from the same source that did Dvořák's tone poems: Theodore Kuchar leading the Janáček Philharmonic. These sound great, both sonics and the playing. Absolutely worth getting.

These are the only Brilliant sets I own, but I would not hesitate for a second to purchase more from them. I've been extremely pleased.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Pieck said:


> This is a group of complaints about Brilliant!!!!!!
> 
> :devil:
> 
> I have the Dvorak masterworks, and some of the Handel, but only after listening to Mendelssohn's chamber music on Brilliant I realized how much their recordings are class B.
> 
> Now I'm afraid to judge works by Brilliant recordings, because maybe it will be enough to ruin the piece.
> 
> Have you had problems yourself wuth Brilliant?
> Brilliant is cheap...Buy cheap, buy twice!!!!!!!


Your post reminded me of a former member who got banned recently. I can't remember his membership name now because he wasn't really worth remembering anyway, as his manners were quite distasteful.

As for the label _Brilliant Classics_, I have quite a few. They are doing a fine set of Boccherini chamber music (on period instruments). Many of their other releases are just re-releases of older recordings done by other labels. Great price. Buy wisely, and I'm sure you can pick up great recordings.


----------



## Pieck

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Your post reminded me of a former member who got banned recently. I can't remember his membership name now because he wasn't really worth remembering anyway, as his manners were quite distasteful.


You know, a joke.


----------



## Yoshi

As soon as I read the thread's title I knew this was going to be a joke :lol:.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Beware of GENERALISATION!!


----------



## Kieran

I have these. One word: BRILLIANT! :tiphat:


----------



## scytheavatar

Pieck said:


> Brilliant is cheap...Buy cheap, buy twice!!!!!!!


Surely you can't be happy with just 1 recording of your favourite works?


----------



## Pieck

scytheavatar said:


> Surely you can't be happy with just 1 recording of your favourite works?


No, but it's a quote


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Offhand, I can't think of anything I have on that label, but they've had a fair number of good reviews from Classics Today. There's a five page list of them starting here:

*http://www.classicstoday.com/searchlogic.asp?PageCount=1*


----------



## TxllxT

Puccini Complete Operas 20CD Box, Verdi 25 CD Box & Haydn Complete Symphonies 44 CD Box (Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Orchestra): excellent stuff.
Handel 40 CD Box, Vivaldi 40 CD Box: very acceptable quality with many pieces nobody knows they exist. For the fun I also acquired the complete Johann Sebastian Bach (cannot match Gardiner or Suzuki)
Brilliant Classics is the brain-child of a Dutch drugstore tycoon ('Kruidvat'), who happened to be a classical music lover. His basic idea was to release the 'complete' releases of any composer. At present the drugstores are sold to a Hong Kong company and the interest of this management has dwindled (no more exciting offers in the drugstore chain, one has to order through the internet). But Brilliant had in the past a lot of one time edition deals (for example: Bartók Orchestral Works with Adam Fischer 1992 licensed from Nimbus; top of the bill!) with the major companies.  bargains , but you always have to check (reviews) before buying.


----------



## Manxfeeder

TxllxT said:


> At present the drugstores are sold to a Hong Kong company and the interest of this management has dwindled (no more exciting offers in the drugstore chain.


That's a shame. I recall they sold a lot of the Bach cantatas on impulse that way.


----------



## christmashtn

The Liszt Complete Tone Poems Set with the Budapest Symphony under Arpad Joo (licensed from Hungaroton) are unusually earthy and excellent all around, though I still give Haitnk and LPO on Philips the edge (and don't laugh - Arthur Fiedler and Boston Pops for Les Preludes.)


----------



## Novelette

Brilliant's quality is noticeably polar: either very good or very bad. I haven't encountered a happy medium with them.

Their set of Palestrina's masses is extraordinarily good. Their set of Schumann's chamber music is likewise very good [as a whole, at least].

I'm really not fond of their set of complete Brahms Piano Works. The recording itself is good enough, but the distance of the recording system from the piano is too much for my ears to bear. =\

Since the Mendelssohn Complete Chamber Work set has been derided here, I'm glad that I didn't get it when I was acquiring Mendelssohn's chamber works. I'm very happy with the recordings that I have now.


----------



## bigshot

I have many Brilliant boxes and I haven't run across any klunkers yet. Mozart complete, Golden Age of Romantic Piano Concerto, Handel, Telemann, Boccherini, Vivaldi... all good. The same goes for Membran. The Furtwangler, Meister Konzerte and Russian Pianist boxes are fantastic in every way.


----------



## opus55

bigshot said:


> I have many Brilliant boxes and I haven't run across any klunkers yet. Mozart complete, Golden Age of Romantic Piano Concerto, Handel, Telemann, Boccherini, Vivaldi... all good. The same goes for Membran. The Furtwangler, Meister Konzerte and Russian Pianist boxes are fantastic in every way.


Coincidently, I was listening to the Golden Age box set. It is a great 20-disc sample of lesser known romantic piano concertos. I'm now looking at couple of Membran boxes that are recent recordings (as opposed to historical ones).

I also like Alfven box from Brilliant but not too fond of Faure's piano works set. Just throwing in my opinion.


----------



## jtbell

A couple of years ago, when the current version of Brilliant's Complete Beethoven Edition was about to come out, Amazon listed it for pre-order for about $30 (for 85 CDs!) because of a pricing error. I jumped on it, along with a lot of other people. After two days (I think) Amazon removed the ordering link, and later restored it at a price around $120-130 or thereabouts.

But Amazon did honor those pre-orders, with a limit of one per customer. Apparently some people were greedy and ordered several copies. :devil: (But not me, I ordered only one. :angel

I'm still working my way through it, in sequence, at the rate of 2-3 per month. I'm currently at CD 56, near the end of the piano music.


----------



## DavidA

Like everything else you have to use discernment. I have a couple of Brilliant's smaller boxes of Janis and Anda which are very good. The one I have of Bach Cantatas is passable.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Reading these posts, I am perplexed why no-one seems to realise what Brilliant is about. Brilliant Classics makes no recordings of its own; it releases back catalogues from a variety of other labels which have long been defunct or where the label has deleted the recording from its own catalogue. It's a sort of CD 'clearing house' and, as such, is bound to be uneven. The sound will be that determined by the original company and team who originally recorded the music; Brilliant will have no control over this whatsoever. 

The boxed sets are remarkably cheap and can be unbelievable value. Given the nature of the beast, one has to exert a level of DISCERNMENT when contemplating a purchase of one of these boxes. Some of them are absolutely first class, while others will be far less good. There are also some gems of neglected or forgotten repertoire to be had.

It seems to be churlish in the extreme to criticise a budget label such as Brilliant, which is providing such a wonderful service in bringing out-of-print recordings back into the public domain, just because some people don't do their research before buying. After all, there is no shortage or review sites available and even other sites where one can sample excerpts from tracks before purchase.

Give the guys a break!


----------



## techniquest

^^
I agree. From _Brilliant Classics_ I have the Barshai / Shostakovich symphonies set which is absolutely superb; the Sanderling / Sibelius symphonies set (licensed from Edel Classics); the Muti / Tchaikovsky symphonies set (EMI); the Shostakovich concertos set (EMI + others); the Barshai Mahler 5/10; the Inbal / Ravel orchestral works set (Denon); the Rimsky-Korsakov orchestral works set (ASV); the Prokofiev Romeo & Juliet / Cinderella set (EMI) and the Blomstedt Beethoven 'Great Symphonies' set (Edel Classics).
Of these the poorest recordings (to my ears) are the Sibelius and Rimsky-Korsakov sets, the latter only in the Tjeknavorian recordings.
For some of us, budget labels are a God-send and, if we are to be able to have sets of works, a necessity. On a budget label, I don't expect top-notch recordings, but sometimes you're lucky and get them such as the Shostakovich symphonies set.
BTW, if the OP's post was a 'joke', it begs the question - why?


----------



## science

techniquest said:


> BTW, if the OP's post was a 'joke', it begs the question - why?


http://www.talkclassical.com/11473-does-naxos-really-suck.html

You had to be there.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Brilliant Classics has released several CDs of guitar music (duos, concertos, chamber music) by Mauro Giuliani performed by Claudio Maccaro and Paolo Pugliese who are the ultimate HIP Giuliani interpreters.


----------



## KRoad

I have nothing but praise for the Brilliant Box Sets _within_ the context of their marketing. Most recordings are of a good to very good quality. If I hear a piece that particularly takes me, then I have no qualms about paying premium for another interpretation - the point is, I may not have heard the piece in the first place without the Brilliant version. A case in point, I am currently listening to and very much enjoying Beethoven's violin sonatas from the Beethoven Complete Box. The recordings (ex Decca) are in Mono and date from 1956 - yet the interpretation is superb (IMO), the musicianship from artists long since deceased, excellent and the sonic quality fine. As for the price - unbelievable!


----------



## mensch

TxllxT said:


> Brilliant Classics is the brain-child of a Dutch drugstore tycoon ('Kruidvat'), who happened to be a classical music lover. His basic idea was to release the 'complete' releases of any composer. At present the drugstores are sold to a Hong Kong company and the interest of this management has dwindled (no more exciting offers in the drugstore chain, one has to order through the internet). But Brilliant had in the past a lot of one time edition deals (for example: Bartók Orchestral Works with Adam Fischer 1992 licensed from Nimbus; top of the bill!) with the major companies.  bargains , but you always have to check (reviews) before buying.


That's partly correct. The loose translation of "Kruidvat" is "Barrel of Herbs", which doesn't refer to the founder. The chain of drugstores was founded by the Van Rijcke family.

I believe Pieter van Winkel, a Dutch pianist, is actually responsible for the birth of Brilliant Classics and its subsequent success. His label Joan Records pitched the idea of reissuing old recordings and complete collections sets to Kruidvat who was already starting to get into the business of selling cheap books and CDs.

As for the quality of Brilliant Classics, I find it very uneven, especially the earlier releases. The complete Chopin set is what got me fully into classical music, so it occupies a special place in my collection, although I have since acquired better performances. The Chopin collection features almost exclusively new recordings by Dutch pianists, except for the Mazurkas. Later sets are generally licensed reissues from other (defunct) labels. The complete Rachmaninoff recordings, for example, features contemporary giants like Earl Wild and Garrick Ohlson. But historical recordings by Horowitz, Richter, and others as well. Those are both qualities I enjoy in the Brilliant releases. But I found the (recording) quality of the Cello Sonata sorely lacking , for example, which I believe was recent.


----------



## millionrainbows

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Your post reminded me of a former member who got banned recently. I can't remember his membership name now because he wasn't really worth remembering anyway, as his manners were quite distasteful.
> 
> As for the label _Brilliant Classics_, I have quite a few. They are doing a fine set of Boccherini chamber music (on period instruments). Many of their other releases are just re-releases of older recordings done by other labels. Great price. Buy wisely, and I'm sure you can pick up great recordings.


You are making allusions to a previous member who was banned on the basis of this? Just like BMG and Musical Heritage licensed discs, they will not be as valuable to collectors, nor will they bring as much value as resale items. That's a fact, jack.:lol:


----------



## realdealblues

Brilliant Classics's releases are a mixed bag. The BIG box sets are good especially if you just want to hear lots of the lesser known works, but many of them don't stack up against individual recordings from some better known performers. But at the same time you can get them all in one place for a bargain price.

That said Brilliant Classics have also been able to obtain some fantastic recordings from some other record labels with top notch Performers/Orchestras/Conductors.

As mentioned:
Barshai/Shostakovich Complete Symphonies
Muti/Tchaikovsky Complete Symphonies
Blomstedt/Beethoven Complete Symphonies
Muti/Schubert Complete Symphonies

Those are are all top notch recordings in my book. 

The Richard Strauss Edition is one of the best available in my book. It has all of Rudolf Kempe's Orchestral Recordings and some excellent Opera's from guys like Bohm, Karajan and Sinopoli.

Jaap ter Linden's Mozart Complete Symphonies are fine. They aren't as good as what are considered more "Reference Recordings" like Bohm, Marriner, Mackerras or Pinnock, but they are certainly listenable.

Brilliant has some great stuff on their label, and some stuff could be better. It really depends on how much money you want to spend and how much of one particular artist you really want.


----------



## bigshot

Personally, I don't find Brilliant Classics to be any more inconsistent than any other record label. There's good and bad recordings on lots of labels. But there aren't many labels that put out so much wonderful music making organized into complete runs for a dollar and a half an hour.

One thing that hasn't been mentioned here yet is Derek Han. I've been very happy with everything I've heard in the boxes by him. His Mozart piano concertos with Freeman and the Philharmonia are very competitive, even in a very crowded field. They've become favorites of mine.


----------



## millionrainbows

Brilliant must have made an agreement with Memorex, who make CD-sleeves, to not put sleeves in their cardboard jackets. If you get a big box set, like the Gulda Beethoven box, that'll take 10 sleeves at least if you want to cover them.:lol:


----------



## Hausmusik

millionrainbows said:


> Brilliant must have made an agreement with Memorex, who make CD-sleeves, to not put sleeves in their cardboard jackets. If you get a big box set, like the Gulda Beethoven box, that'll take 10 sleeves at least if you want to cover them.:lol:


Um, ,,what?


----------



## bigshot

No one puts sleeves inside mini jackets. Box sets like this usually have sleeves or they have jackets. Never saw them with both.


----------



## superhorn

The big set of the Brahms songs with the late,great Fischer-Dieskau is great but the song texts are in German only . Not a problem for me, since I know German well. The Blomstedt/Staatskapelle Beethoven symphonies are a classic .


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Brilliant is a nice decent label. Many are new recordings while others are re-releases from other labels. They are doing a set of Hummel piano concertos (complete) on the fortepiano with a period instrument band. A world first for the Hummel piano concertos. Look forward to that.


----------



## DavidA

I also have a superb four disc set from Brilliant of Richter playing Beethoven and Schubert and Liszt. Fantastic value!


----------



## moody

I recently bought their four CD set of the marvellous virtuoso Byron Janis playing concerti by Rachmaninoff,Prokofief,Schumann,Tchaikovsky plus Mussorgsky's "Pictures".
All of them originally major label issues and this set is extraordinary value all CD's have sleeves,jackets--whatever.


----------



## DavidA

moody said:


> I recently bought their four CD set of the marvellous virtuoso Byron Janis playing concerti by Rachmaninoff,Prokofief,Schumann,Tchaikovsky plus Mussorgsky's "Pictures".
> All of them originally major label issues and this set is extraordinary value all CD's have sleeves,jackets--whatever.


Hey! We agree on something! Yes, this set is wonderful and presents amazing value. Janis was a leading American pianist until arthritis restricted his playing. The performances are really first rate and the set is worth anyone's money at the modest cost.


----------



## moody

DavidA said:


> Hey! We agree on something! Yes, this set is wonderful and presents amazing value. Janis was a leading American pianist until arthritis restricted his playing. The performances are really first rate and the set is worth anyone's money at the modest cost.


He was also a pupil of Horowitz which turned out to be extremely fraught and did him considerable damage,


----------



## millionrainbows

Brilliant's packaging reminds me of the old vinyl cut-out days, when cheaper records came without paper inner sleeves. With Brilliant's practice of using those cardboard sleeves that fit so tightly, there's no way to pull the disc out without getting fingerprints on the edge. I suppose if you're not concerned with keeping 'em clean, it's your business.:lol:

I like to have the original licensed products on everything. This includes the Shostakovich preludes (Moscow Studio Archives), Haydn symphonies (Nimbus), and Messiaen piano by Peter Hill (Unicorn-Kanchana), all out-of-print and released later on Musical Heritage, Regis, and other cheaper labels. The reissues have several issues: the discs themselves are not as high-quality (sharper edges), the packaging is bare-minimum (as previously mentioned), and there are no liner notes in most instances. I feel the same way about Naxos; I'd much rather have the original KOCH releases of Robert Craft's Schoenberg, with much superior cover art. I suppose this makes me a "connoisseur" as opposed to Hausmusik and bigshot.
:tiphat:


----------



## Hausmusik

An opposing perspective. I have never had trouble removing discs from cardboard sleeves without scratching or smudging them. However, I often have trouble with jewel cases breaking in transit and loose pieces of plastic scratching the disc.

I own the Gulda Beethoven set millions refers to, and it is one of the gems of my library. Owned it for five years, listen to ti all the time, no scratches yet. (Ditto for their Brahms chamber set.)

Earlier someone stated that Brilliant is no good because their discs will never increase in value on the resale market or something like that. Well, I don't buy CDs as investments, I buy them to listen to music.

* On another subject, I'd ask the mods to weigh in on whether a pattern of consistent use of the "laugh" emoticon as commentary on other poster's opinions is consistent with the atmosphere of polite discourse that they want to cultivate around here.


----------



## starthrower

realdealblues said:


> Brilliant Classics's releases are a mixed bag. The BIG box sets are good especially if you just want to hear lots of the lesser known works, but many of them don't stack up against individual recordings from some better known performers. But at the same time you can get them all in one place for a bargain price.
> 
> That said Brilliant Classics have also been able to obtain some fantastic recordings from some other record labels with top notch Performers/Orchestras/Conductors.


Bingo! Why do people complain about no extras like comprehensive booklets of text when they purchase from a budget label?


----------



## millionrainbows

starthrower said:


> Bingo! Why do people complain about no extras like comprehensive booklets of text when they purchase from a budget label?


What was that earlier comment about "polite discourse?" :lol:

Yes, Brilliant is a compromise worth consideration in these economic "Wall Street-effect" times.


----------



## DavidA

moody said:


> He was also a pupil of Horowitz which turned out to be extremely fraught and did him considerable damage,


Not sure musically. I know Janis says he became something of an adopted son. He says it took him five years to get over Horowitz and become his own man again. The major problems came elsewhere. I have rerad that Janis found himself exiled from the Horowitz household for several years when Horowitz discovered that Janis was involved in a brief but intense affair with Wanda when she and Horowitz were separated. But in time, all was forgiven and Janis was once again welcomed into the Horowitz inner-circle.

I


----------



## DavidA

millionrainbows said:


> Brilliant's packaging reminds me of the old vinyl cut-out days, when cheaper records came without paper inner sleeves. With Brilliant's practice of using those cardboard sleeves that fit so tightly, there's no way to pull the disc out without getting fingerprints on the edge. I suppose if you're not concerned with keeping 'em clean, it's your business.:lol:
> 
> :tiphat:


I find if you give the cardboard sleeve a squeeze from its edges the discs come out OK. I must say I prefer the cardboard sleeves to 
some of the jewel cases that come apart and jam the CDs. Hopeless!


----------



## millionrainbows

DavidA said:


> I find if you give the cardboard sleeve a squeeze from its edges the discs come out OK. I must say I prefer the cardboard sleeves to
> some of the jewel cases that come apart and jam the CDs. Hopeless!


I've tried the squeezing, and it doesn't work if the sleeve fits tightly. I do not like this type of sleeve, and even when putting paper inner-sleeves in, they must be trimmed to fit. For me, the extra labor and cost makes the cheaper price less attractive.


----------



## Hausmusik

millionrainbows said:


> I've tried the squeezing, and it doesn't work if the sleeve fits tightly. I do not like this type of sleeve, and even when putting paper inner-sleeves in, they must be trimmed to fit. For me, the extra labor and cost makes the cheaper price less attractive.


Question: Does _any _classical label _actually put individual discs inside paper sleeves which are then put also inside cardboard sleeves_, in the way millions describes? I know LPs were issued this way, but I have never heard of this practice for CDs in all my life.

My DG Argerich boxes have the discs in cardboard sleeves. So do my EMI Klemperer boxes.

I am wondering why Brilliant is being taken to task for "cutting corners" when it is following the industry standard.

I have never had any trouble with getting discs out of cardboard sleeves, & as I said cardboard sleeves have certain advantages over jewel cases. I think what we have here is a solution in search of a problem.


----------



## bigshot

millionrainbows said:


> I've tried the squeezing, and it doesn't work if the sleeve fits tightly. I do not like this type of sleeve, and even when putting paper inner-sleeves in, they must be trimmed to fit. For me, the extra labor and cost makes the cheaper price less attractive.


Wash your hands and you won't get fingerprints. Go out in the sunshine and you won't worry so much. Listen to the music and you'll be happy with your Brilliant Classics box set. Problem solved!


----------



## KenOC

bigshot said:


> Wash your hands and you won't get fingerprints. Go out in the sunshine and you won't worry so much. Listen to the music and you'll be happy with your Brilliant Classics box set. Problem solved!


You need to understand...people who grew up with LPs have a paranoia about such things. This cannot be changed. Ask me how I know.


----------



## DavidA

KenOC said:


> You need to understand...people who grew up with LPs have a paranoia about such things. This cannot be changed. Ask me how I know.


I grew up in the days of LPs but I have never had a paranoia about CDs. Until now!


----------



## millionrainbows

Paper sleeves are the least of your worries.:lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Paper sleeves....mmm delicious. Anyone else like eating paper here?


----------



## DavidA

I cannot see how cardboard sleeves would damage the cd. I think it's dust and grit that does that.


----------



## Hausmusik

DavidA said:


> I grew up in the days of LPs but I have never had a paranoia about CDs. Until now!


I grew up in the age of cassette tapes. That may help explain why I am perfectly satisfied with the CD!


----------



## Arsakes

Audio CDs are indestructible for 200 years! /Thread


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Arsakes said:


> Audio CDs are indestructible for 200 years! /Thread


Really? Well I have snapped in half countless amounts of pop music CDs my parents used to own...

Well my parents _could_ be over 200 years old I suppose.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Really? Well I have snapped in half countless amounts of pop music CDs my parents used to own...
> 
> Well my parents _could_ be over 200 years old I suppose.


What's with the snapping then ??


----------



## DavidA

I must confess that the end of vinyl was a dream for me when CD came along. No more snaps and pops and nursing fragile 12 inch records which appeared to scratch when they were in their sleeve.


----------



## techniquest

I just found another Brilliant Classics set that I overlooked in my earlier post: The Prokofiev symphonies set with Walter Weller conducting the LSO/LPO (ex-Decca). It comes with a 7-page booklet by David Gutman and cardboard sleeves into (and out of) which the CD's fit perfectly. All this for a tenner!


----------



## DavidA

I must say the notes that come with the Brilliant boxes are of a generally high standard.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Brilliant doesn't suck - they have a lot of quality recordings for very good prices. I own a good amount of CDs by the label and am satisfied with all of them.


----------



## hpowders

There are so many labels out now, I never even look anymore.


----------

